# Discounts on Mini's?



## mchengdds (Oct 25, 2005)

How much of a discount can one get on a new MINI cooper S? Are people just paying MSRP?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

mchengdds said:


> How much of a discount can one get on a new MINI cooper S? Are people just paying MSRP?


There are one or two posts on mini2.com where people claim to have gotten small discounts. Like paid MSRP and recived free floor mats.


----------



## buzzy (Jul 5, 2006)

It's very rare to get any discounts. I've heard of one or two people at most getting a discount of a few hundred bucks, but that was because they were on their 3rd or 4th MINI.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Some places are still getting over MSRP. Sticker is a fair deal.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Wow, three years after introduction in the USA...I'm surprised... :dunno:

EDIT - Just checked on edmunds, and for a no-option S in Chili Red in my zip code they have sticker price as "True Market Value" wow.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I've heard MSRP is common as well. Is there a slightly less markup between Invoice and MSRP on Minis? Is this a model similar to what Saturn did with a slightly lower retail price but no haggle type approach? In that case, if the MSRP is fair and inflated then paying suggested retail price shouldn't upset anyone I guess.


----------



## crvtt (May 29, 2006)

I too must say that I'm surprised they're STILL selling for sticker. I know one thing though, I wish I'd have bought one when they first came out. Their wholesale value even on the 2002's is in the low teens. Amazing considering you could get one in the low $20's maybe less nicely optioned. Would have been one of the cheapest cars to own over the last four year. My then girlfriend (now wife) and I were debation wether she should buy a new Mini for around $20k or get something used and cheap. Should have gotten the MINI!


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

They can get MSRP because there are so few dealers. Zero competition.


----------



## mchengdds (Oct 25, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> They can get MSRP because there are so few dealers. Zero competition.


Very true.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

chuck92103 said:


> They can get MSRP because there are so few dealers. Zero competition.


I'd never really thought of it that way, but BMWNA definitely has done a great job of controlling the market somewhat. However, MINI USA's chairman has said a few times he wishes he could get more cars, production is maxed out now, and the US is already given as many cars as they can get. In a way, the MSRP thing made the buying experience more pleasant. We have two dealers in town, both MSRP but one has a $497 "dealer services" fee tacked on so my choice was easy. Part of the MINI experience is ordering your car as you want it, most options can be had either in packages or a la carte. Mine was around 8 weeks from order to delivery and it was fun to track it as it was being produced and shipped.


----------



## pbraun (Aug 6, 2003)

I sell MINIs at a dealer. We are selling at MSRP, day in and day out.
Right now, we have an Internet special discount of $200 off........ don't want to violate any forum rules here, but this seems on topic of the thread........ that discount has never happened before & don't know how long it will last...
The cars are still so hot! No one expected this but me []- should have bought a dealership back in 2000. Very little profit in these small cars, unlike their BMW bretheren.


----------



## crvtt (May 29, 2006)

What's invoice vs. MSRP on the MINI?


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

crvtt said:


> What's invoice vs. MSRP on the MINI?


There's about 10% markup from invoice to MSRP on MINI's, you can price one out on Edmunds.com. Percentage-wise, that's about the same as Bimmers, but because the threshold in MINI's is so much lower, it's a lot less dollar-wise. My $24900 MSRP MINI S had about $2400 markup in it.


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

pbraun said:


> Very little profit in these small cars, unlike their BMW bretheren.


The percentage markup from invoice is probably almost the exact same but when a car is 25000 vs 45000 you won't get as much with a 10% markup.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

pbraun said:


> I sell MINIs at a dealer. We are selling at MSRP, day in and day out.
> Right now, we have an Internet special discount of $200 off........ don't want to violate any forum rules here, but this seems on topic of the thread........ that discount has never happened before & don't know how long it will last...
> The cars are still so hot! No one expected this but me []- should have bought a dealership back in 2000. Very little profit in these small cars, unlike their BMW bretheren.


Pete which dealer ship you work for? interested in 07 auto, with sunroof..how abt lease rates


----------

